# 3x3x2 TTLL Algorithms



## cubing4nz (May 18, 2018)

Hi everyone, I generated some TTLL algs for the 3x3x2.
As far as I know, no-one as genned TTLL algs for the 3x3x2 (assuming from some google searches)
To avoid confusion, I use R2 for every R turn (not one R) etc.

If you don't know what TTLL, it is the last step of ZZ-CT, where you permute the PLL and 1 oriented corner.

Here's the doc of algs:
Direct Link to PDF
Link to the page on my site

I originally intended to do this as joke, but I got very bored and genned almost all of the 144 algs (there are some cases that I can't find good algs for). 

Example of an alg (ignore E slice)
Example solve

There are definitely some mistakes for some algs (like 8th row, 4th Column alg that I forgot to change) , which I would probs fix at a later date. 
Also message me if you find any good algs.


----------



## Nameless (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey @cubing4nz, I am interested in learning the algs but there is a problem with the document. I couldn't find the 5-moves (R2 U R2 U' R2 for example), which means that there are at least a few duplicates and missing algs.


----------

